# Flash Not Working on Sony Cyber Shot DSC-S950



## poppet69 (Nov 8, 2009)

Flash Not Working on Sony Cyber Shot DSC-S950 , Takes pictures still but no flash , have tried everything , even reset setting to original, when i switch to permanent flash  a little red circle pops up next to flash symbol, very quick though , half a second then gone, pleaseeeeee help

poppet


----------

